
What would the world look like if everyone set their own schedule? - newman8r
https://founderpanel.com/articles/full/what-if-we-set-our-schedules
======
rapjr9
Roads around cities would be less congested since not everyone would try to
use them at the same time. Some tasks would be carried out more quickly and
efficiently since they could be worked on serially, with a new person who just
returned to working taking over where a person leaving left off. Schedules for
business plans might become saner instead of trying to push people to their
limits. Meetings would be rare and people would become more thoughtful about
their communications knowing it might take a while to get a response. There
are cultures that already work this way to some extent.

